# Meet Ms. Lilly!



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

Our first attempt at a Flying Crank Ghost! Please excuse the bad video...made with the computer in the garage :googly:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice! Always did like the FCG.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very smooth and "ghostlike"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job, Ms Lilly's "boo-tiful".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great..and good name LOL


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job on your FCG!!!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice job!! I need to make me one
for my front window


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

She is cool


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

very cool! flying crank ghost, always a nice touch.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice FCG! She'll be the hit of the neighborhood on Halloween night. It's always fun to see cars on your street hit the brakes and back up to check out the haunt!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice


----------

